# Are those 44 lizards in your underwear...



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Or are you just happy to see me? 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35087361/ns/world_news-world_environment/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Geico gecko better watch out for that guy.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thwm are some pricy reptiles


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe he is just a conciere working on a clients request.


----------

